# Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019!



## Anthro78 (Dec 10, 2019)

I nominate the Know Direction family - KD Beyond for Podcasts and Stellar for Actual Play. Know Direction


----------



## eyeheartawk (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating System Mastery. 

They put out a good overview of a wide range of games, from the prolific to the truly obscure and terrible. And all while delivering on the bants.


----------



## NoodleLeith (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating Tablestory's Zero.Blue.Orion - Tablestory have many shows, and 2019 was perhaps the biggest yet, but Zero.Blue.Orion takes the listeners through all of the emotions that there are, while keeping its 'anime comedy' vibe at its core. With a cast of voice actors and entertainers, and each of them having their own voice effects and sound effects, the show is incredibly immersive.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2019)

NoodleLeith said:


> Nominating Tablestory's Zero.Blue.Orion



Could you like to the podcast itself, pease - I can't find it.


----------



## NoodleLeith (Dec 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> Could you like to the podcast itself, pease - I can't find it.



Yep! Here it is - Zero.Blue.Orion Archives - Tablestory


----------



## Tallifer (Dec 10, 2019)

Web DM is always entertaining and relevant. Web DM Youtube link


----------



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2019)

Tallifer said:


> Web DM is always entertaining and relevant. Web DM Youtube link



Podcasts only, please.


----------



## Tallifer (Dec 10, 2019)

I will abide by the rule, but it seems arbitrary. For example, my favourite Tolkien podcast Prancing Pony posts both as a listen-only podcast on one homepage, and as a youtube video on their other homepage.

Edit: re-read the rules more carefully. doh

Will there be another awards contest for those other media?


----------



## ninjayeti (Dec 10, 2019)

With Eberron being the Hot New Thing I'll nominate Manifest Zone with Keith Baker, Kristian Serrano, and Wane Chang.


----------



## Thetabow (Dec 10, 2019)

Friends at the Table Friends at the Table


----------



## Morthrai_17 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm nominating Mud & Blood which covers grim-dark & horror


----------



## Virginia Hillman (Dec 10, 2019)

Definitely nominating the Chaotic Goodness Podcast for this because they make a sweet and lovely podcast with hilarious plot moments, excellent engagement with their fans, and overall just a fantastic podcast I listen to every week.


----------



## Evan Perlman (Dec 10, 2019)

Happy - but also slightly trepidatious - to nominate the Delta Green Actual Play podcast Pretending to be People. They do horror-comedy extremely well, production and editing is careful and high-quality, and the evolving story is engrossing (and sometimes gross). They've just completed their first year, and all of us Honorary Police Officers for the town of Contention are looking forward to the years to come.


----------



## Stonesnake (Dec 10, 2019)

I am nominating Roll For Combat. For both their Dead Suns podcast, their Fall of Plaguestone podcast, and also their interviews with notable people within the industry.


----------



## Ruf67 (Dec 10, 2019)

I want to nominate Dungeons & Randomness. The D&R crew has 4 groups doing actual play 5e D&D in a vast, vividly-detailed world. It’s funny, heart-breaking and exciting - often all at the same time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 10, 2019)

Not Another D&D Podcast might dethrone it next year (I've just discovered it, thanks to Dragon Talk, but since I love the core performers from their College Humor shows, I have high hopes), but for now, Nerd Poker is my must-listen D&D podcast. It's funny, clearly an actual game (as opposed to improv with very light D&D elements, which I run into a lot) and actually a game table I'd like to play at (again, not universally true of other gaming podcasts).


----------



## Dyams75 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dungeons and randomness are by far the best actual play rpg podcast, Jason is an incredible Dungeon Master, story teller, and roll player, the cast is amazing and everyone is great at roll playing and making you care about these fictional people and world.


----------



## wonderducki3 (Dec 10, 2019)

I'd like to post up my support for Dungeons & Randomness, as well! They're telling an incredible story that is set in their own fully fleshed out, living and breathing world, with three groups simultaneously travelling around impacting the world in big ways. The entire 18 member cast are all phenomenal roleplayers, and bring a lot of heart and diversity to their characters. Jason does an incredible job as DM, and I'm blown away by his level of detail, and his fantastic storytelling skills. If you haven't given them a shot, please do!


----------



## ART! (Dec 10, 2019)

TALK: *Monsters & Multiclass*. I find it very informative, insightful, useful, and easy on the ears.

ACTUAL PLAY: *Godsfall *does a nice blend of "audio production" meets "live actual play" that I find very listenable.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm going to nominate:

Behold Her - Listening to this never fails to inspire. I'm always excited for my next gaming session afterwards.

Plot Points - Ben Riggs' research is exemplary and a wonderful documentary of the hobby.

The Appendix N Book Club - Not sure if this one counts or not, but nothing ventured, nothing gained, right? I love their discussions of that list of old fantasy literature from the DMG. Also, that they don't just give problematic elements an "it was just that way back then" pass, instead tackling them head-on.


----------



## Gradine (Dec 10, 2019)

ACTUAL PLAY: *A Horror Borealis* is a pretty awesome Monster of the Week live play podcast


----------



## MeggaraNorth (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating Dungeons & Randomness for Actual Play. I don't know that I have words to coherently describe how much I love this podcast, but I can say that never have I ever found a more immersive podcast, genre notwithstanding. The world is so deep and detailed, the DM is incredibly dedicated and creative, and the cast are wonderfully talented.


----------



## Kardo (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating
Riftwake and Rift's & Rules
https://riftwakepodcast.com/

Pretty funny and a multi cultural group. you should definetly check it out


----------



## Stutte (Dec 10, 2019)

I would like to nominate riftwake, to show my love for the series! What they are doing is really cool and I hope they continue going!


			https://riftwakepodcast.com/


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Dec 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I nominate https://riftwakepodcast.com/


Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nominating Riftwake (https://riftwakepodcast.com/) for best actual play, and Rifts and RUles for best talk show.


----------



## apreuss1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has problem been mentioned but Dungeons and Randomness for Actual Play category.


----------



## techiecarer (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating Kollok 1991 (Actual Play)
A Kids on Bikes actual play which has an extremely talented cast, along with great sound design (including custom music made for their game) and a brilliant horror/thriller/suspense story.


----------



## harbison32 (Dec 10, 2019)

My vote would be for a newer podcast that’s really putting out some good content for Genesys...The Forge. You can find it at www.forgegenesys.com


----------



## TakeFactsInfectTruth (Dec 10, 2019)

I would like to second the podcast *Pretending to Be People. *This is a podcast which showcases incredible role-playing via the players, exceptional storytelling, and intricate sound design. It is a very approachable podcasts which highlights a under represented tabletop game and genre.

The amount of thought places on the environment, the expertly weaved foreshadowing, and the dedication of the participants to the tenants of role-playing make this a _very_ competitive contender.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Dec 10, 2019)

Talk: GM Word of the Week GM Word of the Week Easy to Listen to and Informative

Actual Play: Dungeons and Daddies Dungeons and Daddies Silly but Fun


----------



## L3rn343nHydr4 (Dec 10, 2019)

Dungeons & Randomness
					

Dungeons and Randomness is a live play RPG podcast that has been producing episodes every Monday since 2012. D&R has grown way beyond just a podcast, as it has a published setting book, live sold-out shows, and three successful Kickstarter's.




					www.dandrpodcast.com
				



Dungeons and Randomness has been my top pick for actual play D&D for years. They’re very personable in their side podcast “good morning theria” and their actual play is amazing in long story


----------



## tdbeck13 (Dec 10, 2019)

I would LOVE to nominate the actual play podcast: The Glass Cannon Podcast.  The Glass Cannon Network | A couple things are gonna happen…
This group of nerds have given me so much throughout the past couple years and they don't even know it.


----------



## mrmatthew (Dec 10, 2019)

I'd like to nominate a few if I can:

*Stop, Hack, and Roll* (Talk): a design podcast about questioning every aspect of tabletop RPG game design with engaging hosts and consistent project examples of games they're working on. Stop, Hack, and Roll – Pushing Pen and Paper Games to their Limits

*Design Doc* (Talk): a step-by-step design podcast about a pair of designers working on a new game and all the trials and tribulations along the way. Design Doc

*Party of One Podcast* (Actual Play): a show of one- or two-shot games between the host and only one guest. Highlighting the best of 2-player games as well as showing the flexibility of some systems to play with only two players. Home - Party Of One

*She's a Super Geek* (Actual Play): using a variety of game systems, the show focuses on women GMs and features a diverse and engaging variety of guest players. She's a Super Geek – Actual Play RPG Podcast


----------



## Jasche (Dec 10, 2019)

I'd like to nominate an actual play podcast The Danger Club Podcast - Danger Club Podcast. It's a fantastic British Pathfinder Podcast - great voice actors, creative plotlines and interaction. It's something I look forward too every Monday morning.


----------



## Larrin (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating Thursday Knights Podcast 
(actual play) D&D 5e podcast
It's a long running group (since the days of 4e D&D) just a bunch of friends that started broadcasting their game and have been doing it for a while.


----------



## MassEffectAdventum (Dec 10, 2019)

I'd like to nominate an actual podcast, Kollok 1991. Fantastic GM and cast as well as awesome story!


----------



## We Played Some Games (Dec 10, 2019)

I would like to nominate The Glass Cannon Podcast (Actual Play). Troy, Joe, Grant, Matthew, and Skid are smart, funny, and engaging while playing Pathfinder. Troy's stories/GMing and the party's role-playing make me wish each episode would be 10x as long.


----------



## Guruphil (Dec 10, 2019)

For talk, “Effekt” ( https://effektpodcast.org/ ) is by far my favourite podcast, huge fan of their irreverent banter about Swedish roleplaying games.
For Actual Play, “Sweden Rolls” ( https://www.swedenrolls.com/ ) has become my preferred podcast lately. Pure talent and great production values.


----------



## PVBaikun (Dec 10, 2019)

There are only a few podcasts I listen to, and one of them is Mass Effect Adventum. So yeah, I'd like to nominate them for Actual Play. Big Mass Effect fan and I love how they've managed to encapsulate that in this show.


----------



## Scottius (Dec 10, 2019)

For talk I'd like to nominate the Spellburn podcast. 




__





						Spellburn | DCC RPG Podcast
					






					spellburn.com


----------



## Mcnuggets (Dec 10, 2019)

I'd like to nominate The Pod Called Quest (the Pod Called Quest) that started this year. They are playing Pathfinder featuring a stellar cast of PCs in a homebrewed world. It's got drama, humor, amazing Homebrew monsters, and has in less than 30 episodes had more "Wait holy crap what just happened?!" Moments than many podcasts have their whole run. The GM is especially good, having made a few custome classes and races for his players, and the table chemistry is amazing. The party does not start at level one, and the story is essentially the second campaign for the group, so there's a lot of history that helps with the group meshing really well.


----------



## pjlovesauce (Dec 10, 2019)

1. A Pod Called Quest
2. The Glass Cannon Podcast
3. Androids & Aliens
4. Pretending To Be People

All actual play.


----------



## Rollicking Rogue (Dec 10, 2019)

Talk: *Heroes Rise*


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Dec 10, 2019)

Broadswords (actual play)





						The Broadswords – an all-women and non-binary actual play D&D Podcast
					






					thebroadswords.com


----------



## TieflingTerror (Dec 10, 2019)

Actual play:  I have bee n listening to both Greetings Adventurers and D&D&D am would like to nominate both but would pick Greetings Adventurers over D&D&D.


----------



## CurseofSebs (Dec 10, 2019)

Actual Play: Dungeons Dice & Everything Nice dungeonsdice.com (absolutely hilarious), Tales From The Mist Tales from the Mists (bringing Ravenloft kicking and screaming into spooky lack of exploitation and general horror greatness) and Venture Maidens https://www.venturemaidens.com (All around awesomeness)

Also, (actual play) Runelanders: Rapscallions Runewise Games – Welcome to the Runeverse (Truly one of the best actual play podcasts out there with a whole homebrew universe and audio drama levels of writing and roleplay) 

Talk: Behold her Behold Her Podcast (The glorious Lysa Chen highlights women in the TTRPG community)


----------



## Guest 7018042 (Dec 10, 2019)

I nominate dying order, created by Tablestory:








						Dying Order - D&D5e Homebrew Actual Play
					

Listen to Dying Order - D&D5e Homebrew Actual Play on Spotify.




					open.spotify.com
				




They have lots of shows but the above is my favourite. Actual play.


----------



## yaered (Dec 10, 2019)

My nomination will go towards Tablestory's Nocturne.





						Nocturne Archives - Tablestory
					

What if you could no longer determine what in the world around you was real or not real? What would you give to get that certainty back? Nocturne is a mature, supernatural thriller about what lurks in the darkest places.



					www.tablestory.tv


----------



## Matchstick (Dec 10, 2019)

The Wildcards Savage Worlds ETU podcast is a great actual play.

The Iconic podcast is a great 13th Age talk podcast.

Mentioned earlier, but NADDpod is a hilarious actual play.

I'm a huge fan of the Unexplored Places actual play podcast.  Monster of the Week for the most part, but now getting in to Scum and Villany.


----------



## kota (Dec 10, 2019)

My nomination will also go towards Tablestory's Nocturne.
*Nocturne Archives - Tablestory*
What if you could no longer determine what in the world around you was real or not real? What would you give to get that certainty back? Nocturne is a mature, supernatural thriller about what lurks in the darkest places.
www.tablestory.tv


----------



## Krakenredbeard (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating “ask the Oracle” Ironsworn RPG podcast created by the creator Shawn Tomkin. Him and his son are currently doing a live play but the first two episode were world building and character creation. This podcast will be bouncing between live plays and other things related to this rpg. He’s planning on interviewing players and content created that have created content around ironsworn and more. It’s just getting started but really good so far!


----------



## a2ndchapter (Dec 10, 2019)

All are mainly "Talk" with maybe the occasional bit of play in them.
Table Top Babble
Creature Club Podcast
GnomeCast by GnoneStew
Mud & Blood
DM's Deep Dive
Behind The DM Screen (Tome Show)
Dungeons & Dubliners
We Speak Common
What Would The Smart Party Do


----------



## HappyMeanie (Dec 10, 2019)

ACTUAL PLAY: Table Story Nocturne - Incredible role playing, great cast and GM. ‎Nocturne on Apple Podcasts


----------



## Marcuk360 (Dec 10, 2019)

I’m throwing the Lovecraft tapes into this pot. Actual play Call of Cthulhu. Great group of guys a fantastic listen


----------



## Remki (Dec 10, 2019)

*Talk podcast:* *+1 Forward*. Does in-depth dives into games made with the Powered by the Apocalypse system. Really informative and useful.
*Actual Play Podcast: *_*The Critshow*_*.* My favorite podcast, period. Excellent audio production, great group chemistry, really fun mystery arcs, and their community is amazing.


----------



## rolistespod (Dec 10, 2019)

Here's my weekly playlist

TALK: 
What Am I Rolling?
The RPG Academy Show & Tell
The RPG Academy Film Studies
Modiphius Calling
Hearty Dice Friends
Pandas Talking Games

ACTUAL PLAY: 
What Am I Rolling? (yes it has both)
How We Roll: Always my favourite, especially for Cthulhu APs
Power Word Roll
Flintlocks & Fireballs: Napoleonic D&D adventures at sea
The Formal Gamer
The D20 Future Show


----------



## maebmad (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating Rusty Quill Gaming Podcast for Actual Play!


----------



## Wangalade (Dec 10, 2019)

The Wandering Dms , in my opinion far and above better than any other RPG podcast, involves actual discussion and not just banter. Definitely something to listen to if you're interested in old school gaming


----------



## wimbleimble (Dec 10, 2019)

Nominating Critical Bits. It's the actual play podcast that got me into podcasts.


----------



## BenTheFerg (Dec 10, 2019)

Talk: recommend the very useful manifest zone for Eberron








						Manifest Zone
					

The Eberron podcast that explores the tabletop fantasy RPG setting with co-hosts Keith Baker, Wayne Chang, Imogen Gingell, and Kristian Serrano




					manifest.zone
				




It's excellent and they are very informative. On my favourite setting. Your one is second!

Actual play: Red Moon Roleplaying.








						Red Moon Roleplaying
					

We play tabletop roleplaying games set in dark worlds and turn it into a podcast. Our current campaign is "The Black Madonna" for KULT: Divinity Lost. New episode every Friday!




					www.redmoonroleplaying.com
				




They are brilliant. They really bring RPGs alive.


----------



## Edward Tait (Dec 10, 2019)

Would like to nominate 2 podcasts.  First - The RPG Academy (The Rpg Academy – If you're having fun, you're doing it right!), Second - Crit Academy (Crit Academy | Dungeons and Dragons | Tips and Tricks | United States)


----------



## spezbaby1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Talk:
Roleplay Rescue
The Grognard Files
Improvised Radio Theatre - with Dice
Idle Red Hands 

AP:
Tales From Hyperborea


----------



## Torkeg (Dec 11, 2019)

For actual play I would like to nominate:
Dungeons of Drakkenheim.









						Dungeons of Drakkenheim
					

DUNGEONS OF DRAKKENHEIM follows the conflict and comedy-filled adventures of a brash prince, a streetwise survivor, and a meddlesome mage as they confront monsters and mystery in the meteor-blasted ruins of a fantasy city.  A Dungeons & Dragons 5e actual play campaign presented by the DUNGEON...



					dungeondudes.libsyn.com


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 11, 2019)

Who knew there were so many RPG podcasts????

I have a couple nominations in the Talk category
1. Lords of the Dungeon

I love all the podcasts on the Secret Cabal "channel" that Lords of the Dungeon belongs to because the hosts do a really good job of making you (the listener) feel like a part of the gang.  They also tread a good line between conversational and informational.

2. Gaming and BS

I like this podcast because the hosts choose an interesting "main topic" each week and discuss it a little bit more in depth than you might find on other podcasts.  By delving deeper into a subject they make you think a little bit more about it than what your gut feeling tells you to feel.


----------



## Izzetgood (Dec 11, 2019)

I hereby submit The Glass Cannon Podcast as best RPG actual play.  The cast is fantastic and made up of acting/theater folks, comedians among the lot of them.  Pathfinder 1e and 2e, as well as Starfinder are represented on the network.  Totally uncritical support for these fine lads and lasses.


----------



## R_Chance (Dec 11, 2019)

The Hall of Blue Illumination. A podcast about M.A.R. Barker's fascinating setting of Tekumel. 





__





						Home - Hall of Blue Illumination
					






					tekumelpodcast.com


----------



## YungAtHart (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate Nocturne - Tablestory  
What if you could no longer determine what in the world around you was real or not real? What would you give to get that certainty back? Nocturne is a mature thriller about what lurks in the darkest places. 
The story, roleplaying, GM'ing, and production of this TTRPG is truly next level.


----------



## Cipojo11 (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate How we Roll.

They are an amazing Call of Cthulhu / dnd podcast that have gotten me through a lot.


----------



## Asheetacka (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate the Stubborn Heroes.
They are an Actual Play Podcast with a great group of guys and a fun loving community on discord.
Stubbornheroes.com


----------



## LadyShanaXIII (Dec 11, 2019)

I hereby nominate the cast and crew of the amazing podcast *The Stubborn Heroes*. Not only are they an amazing podcast to listen to everyday, but their online discord community is both inviting and encouraging for many people across the globe, whether they are DnD veterans or shining new hopefuls to the vast RPG universe Home | The Stubborn Heroes


----------



## Parker3247 (Dec 11, 2019)

The Stubborn Heroes! Hilarious quality D&D actual play action.

stubbornheroes.com


----------



## DylanSomething (Dec 11, 2019)

Actual Play: The Stubborn Heroes (stubbornheroes.com), really close community and the podcast that got me back into dnd after a few years


----------



## Darylsteak (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate Riftwake for actual play and Rifts and Rules for the talk category.


----------



## uberlastman (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm jumping on the the bandwagon for Tablestory's Nocturne in the Actual Play category. I've enjoyed a lot of different actual plays over the years of varying quality and level of fame and none have compared to this. The chemistry between the participants, the mind-bending plot crafted by the GM, the fantastic description and acting by the players, and the great production quality sound effects take this podcast to the next level. This is the first actual play that's legitimately competing with my favorite TV shows for all time favorite media.


----------



## Brenflem1 (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate The Stubborn Heroes!! An actual play podcast and they're awesome, I love them! They never disappoint! 








						Start Here | The Stubborn Heroes
					

The Stubborn Heroes is a D&D 5E Actual Play Podcast! We also have a quickly growing community of roleplayers in our Discord server!




					www.stubbornheroes.com


----------



## hawknsparrow (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate We Speak Common. We Speak Common • A podcast on Anchor


----------



## David2484 (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate the Stubborn Heroes it is an actual play podcast. Home | The Stubborn Heroes


----------



## Muffinmum6 (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate the Stubborn Heroes. They are an Actual play podcast and alot of fun. I love listening to them. 

Home | The Stubborn Heroes


----------



## BlakeRyan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hearty Dice Friends [Talk] - Chris Taylor and Grant Howitt.


----------



## rumleech (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd like to nominate The Grognard Files, a unique blend of the old and new with the sweet, malty taste of dunked biscuits.


----------



## Krippe81 (Dec 11, 2019)

I want to nominate Sweden Rolls - actual play.
They are from Sweden and speak english ofcourse. Andreas Lundström is the starter of the pod and the GM. He makes his own musik in the pod. He also got some of his music on kickstarter (Call of Chutulu etc) He also got 4 actress that are playing in the rpg, that's make it all soo good. At first they don't had played any rpg but now they are soo good.
If you don't believe me try the first episode in Forbidden Lands on Spotify or other pod-player.


----------



## marsintnava (Dec 11, 2019)

I want to nominate Friends at the Table


----------



## krucz36 (Dec 11, 2019)

Pretending to be People seconded!


----------



## Davepaters (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate the Grognard files for podcast of the year. A combination of humour, insight, biscuits and gaming. What's not to adore in that mix?
There is though one distinction that puts it above all others and that is the hugely positive community that has grown around it of people who become invested in making like minded fans feel welcome and valued, which I believe to be as important as the promotion of our hobby....And biscuits.


----------



## Sweman77 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi!
I would like to nominate these three AP Rpg podcasts.
redmoonroleplaying
An amazing dark podcast with lots of content.
allmyhexes
An motw podcast, laughter and thrilling content. Really great new podcast.
monsterhour
Also a motw podcast. Great intro music and a great gang. Enjoy!


----------



## coz (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd like to nominate the following talk show podcasts:

The main Know Direction podcast - I don't even play Pathfinder and I find it entertaining - especially their PaizoCon and GenCon seminar coverage every year knowdirectionpodcast.com

Spellburn - DCC. spellburn.com

The edition Wars podcast - an examination of D&D across all editions. Edition Wars

Cypher Speak - All things Cypher system. Cypher Speak


----------



## MelynaDuet (Dec 11, 2019)

Actual play - Dungeons and Randomness DandR


----------



## Theosaurus22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nomination below - accidentally posted twice! :S


----------



## Theosaurus22 (Dec 11, 2019)

I would love to put forward The Stubborn Heroes under the actual play category. Their episodes are fun and full of laughter, and the world they have built is genuinely interesting and filled with such deep and rich lore! I love them. 









						Start Here | The Stubborn Heroes
					

The Stubborn Heroes is a D&D 5E Actual Play Podcast! We also have a quickly growing community of roleplayers in our Discord server!




					www.stubbornheroes.com


----------



## Sweman77 (Dec 11, 2019)

And the best AP Rpg podcast out there
The Orpheus protocol
Its amazing in every sound it makes!


----------



## Nostrix (Dec 11, 2019)

Nominating The Danger Club Podcast, the finest Pathfinder actual play podcast out there. An excellent blend of humour and gaming with brilliant voice acting.


----------



## Gothmama (Dec 11, 2019)

ACTUAL PLAY: the Stubborn Heroes! They are a bunch of Canadian weirdos that make life awesome with an amazing homemade campaign! The DM actually build his own world and story, instead of just following a campaign, and its clear he put a lot of effort in it.


----------



## Gunnar_B (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, for AP I'd like to nominate Sweden Rolls - really charming and fun Swedish podcast that plays Swedish RPGs mostly. Great acting and storytelling, and just the right amount of "table talk" for me. Good production as well.
For TALK I'd like to nominate Mud & Blood - nice mix of content with some AP as well, but I mostly listen to their other stuff, reviews and discussions.


----------



## Lindabub (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate an Actual Play podcast, Home | The Stubborn Heroes Creative and very entertaining!


----------



## Steve Johnston (Dec 11, 2019)

Actual play: How We Roll Podcast.

Their Pulp Cthulhu play is hilarious and so much fun.


----------



## UtilityMaximizer (Dec 11, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jollyfox (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate Tablestoy's  Darkfire podcast for actual play.
It is a great cast of roleplayers , there are some emotional moments, great energy between the cast, an enthralling story and a strong balance between progression and character building.


----------



## UtilityMaximizer (Dec 11, 2019)

On a brief read-through, it doesn't look like anyone nominated the brilliant actual-play podcast House of Bob. Yes, they played through Tomb of Annihilation, but they also have a hilarious Paranoia series, and the funniest actual-play episode you'll ever hear, in which they played the caveman RPG House of Og. They have professional-quality audio, too.


----------



## Musha_Soturi (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate The Danger Club Podcast. It’s a fantastic actual play podcast with brilliant characters, zany stories and is so funny it has me regularly laughing out loud on the train to work. The Danger Club Podcast


----------



## Fandabidozi (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ll nominate the Greetings Adventurers Podcast. Been listening for years and it’s still my favourite. Love it!


----------



## Sean Patrick Stevens (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate Celestial Expanse, it's a 5e jaunt into space! It's fun and exciting, the players always have a great time and it's a joy to listen to. https://celestial-expanse.simplecast.com


----------



## peterhaag86 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'll definitely be throwing in a nomination for the Tabletop Champions. A great real-play show that has 4 completed seasons so far (and very close to completing the 5th) a crazy combination of humor and deep emotional moments. You'll laugh, you'll yell, you'll cheer and you'll cry all throughout. Give it a good listening to! Tabletop Champions


----------



## Sarya (Dec 11, 2019)

This year I fell in love with the Actual Play Podcast 'The Stubborn Heroes'. It's a home-brew D&D podcast, and they're very fun and entertaining to listen to! (Home | The Stubborn Heroes)


----------



## Bifford (Dec 11, 2019)

I want to nominate four podcasts; 3 actual play and one talk:

Actual Play:

The Immaculate Chaos: The Immaculate Chaos

The Lovecraft Tapes: The Lovecraft Tapes

Into the Unknown: Into the Unknown

Talk:

The Onyx Pathcast: The Onyx Pathcast


----------



## buttons (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate:
Sweden Rolls for actual play podcast
An excellent cast and GM with a focus on swedish roleplaying games, all in English.


----------



## Jared2000 (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate Stubborn Heroes!!
They're an awesome actual play D&D podcast. I've spent a ridiculous amount of time listening to them. Randy is my favourite character.
Stubbornheroes.com


----------



## WingedMenace (Dec 11, 2019)

I nominate the Stubborn Heroes. They do an awesome job and have a awesome time. They are a great D&D podcast!








						Start Here | The Stubborn Heroes
					

The Stubborn Heroes is a D&D 5E Actual Play Podcast! We also have a quickly growing community of roleplayers in our Discord server!




					www.stubbornheroes.com


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2019)

Its OK guys. Stubborn Heroes only needs one nomination. Save your energy for the voting stage!


----------



## Matthew Dobson (Dec 11, 2019)

Encounter Party! I nominate Encounter Party - best ravnica d&d 5 e game there is


----------



## craspy (Dec 11, 2019)

Matthew Dobson said:


> Encounter Party! I nominate Encounter Party - best ravnica d&d 5 e game there is



It's straight up the best actual play out there.


----------



## david miller2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nominating Faerunners. A newer 5e actual play podcast with a familiar DM from another popular show. It is off to a fun start and I encourage people to check it out.


----------



## thezachrifice (Dec 11, 2019)

actual play podcast!
Second Best DND is a funny, inventive dnd podcast done by New York City improvisers. It’s clever and captivating, and also the folks who do it are in general great people. The story isn’t just comedy, it includes some wonderful storytelling and dramatics in addition to the funny moments.
the website is Second Best: A DnD comedy podcast !
I made my account literally just to nominate this


----------



## Posmanic (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate HomeBrew Heroes for their great storytelling and just the comedic value.

(Edit; Play podcast)


----------



## Gorbish (Dec 11, 2019)

Ethernautica has been a longtime favorite of mine! Well down and very intriguing! The DM does a wonderful job blending Cthulhu in Space 1889.


----------



## megazoid2k (Dec 11, 2019)

Actual Play: Nocturne great Horror Tabletop, great cast and available in podcast.


----------



## Skywing (Dec 11, 2019)

I would like to nominate Nocturne (Actual Play) from TableStory


----------



## Jay Verkuilen (Dec 11, 2019)

Sabathius42 said:


> 2. Gaming and BS
> 
> I like this podcast because the hosts choose an interesting "main topic" each week and discuss it a little bit more in depth than you might find on other podcasts.  By delving deeper into a subject they make you think a little bit more about it than what your gut feeling tells you to feel.




Seconded, and they do a really good job of engaging with listener feedback. I go through periodic binges. Besides, Brett and Sean have wicked Wisconsin accents!


----------



## Xacus (Dec 11, 2019)

TALK: Mud & Blood
My favorite podcast. Great interviews with rpgs designers. People like Tomas Härenstam (Free League), Jason Durall (Conan), Kenneth Hite, Russ Morrissey, Rob Schwalb, Scrap Princess, Mike Mason, Graham Walmsley, Shawn Tomkin and the list goes on. They talk about the system with the designer, reviews it and having a one-shot. And you can find a lot of other stuff, APs, Game Design and Lovecraft.

ACTUAL PLAY: Dungeon and Daddies
Hilarious funny AP.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome new friends!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2019)

Skywing said:


> I would like to nominate Nocturne (Actual Play) from TableStory



Not by posting a Twitch link, you can't! You need a link to a podcast for this list of podcasts.


----------



## TempestLOB (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate the following for TALK:

Fear the Boot - Fear the Boot, RPG Podcast

Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop something something Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk

Happy Jacks Happy Jacks Podcasts - Happy Jacks RPG

Smart Party The Smart Party

Grognard Files The GROGNARD Files

DM's Deep Dive DMs Deep Dive — Don't Split the Podcast Network

Total Party Thrill Total Party Thrill


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 12, 2019)

Podcasters sending their fans to this thread should tell them to space it out a bit -- a bunch of folks posting all in a row, hyping the exact same podcast, isn't particularly subtle.


----------



## Bellandora (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate Androids & Aliens and The Pod Called Quest for actual play.


----------



## shaedwitch (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm nominating Top of the Round. Currently my favorite actual play


----------



## Ariana (Dec 12, 2019)

Actual Play Nominations:
Dark Dice - is definitely more of a story than a straight up actual play, but the narrative tension uses the mechanics really well. 
The Lucky Die - a d&d game where gods are dying. The cast is funny, the characters really fleshed out, so when they fail, it really, really hurts! This has feels and fun.


----------



## gamsk (Dec 12, 2019)

Actual Play - *The Glass Cannon* Great actual play, humor, and role-playing. Playing through actual Pathfinder modules.  A cut well above the 'improv' focused gameplay-lite casts that swamp the internet.   I've been slowly working through the library of years of casts, enjoying one or two a day on my commute.  Awesomely good, and has me looking for excuses to listen to more.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 12, 2019)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Podcasters sending their fans to this thread should tell them to space it out a bit -- a bunch of folks posting all in a row, hyping the exact same podcast, isn't particularly subtle.



Doesn't matter really though. I'm the only one who has to compile the list of nominees at the end!


----------



## Opunaya (Dec 12, 2019)

I would like to nominate the following: 

Actual play: 
The Lovecraft Tapes
Dark Dice


----------



## TheBeardedOne (Dec 12, 2019)

I pledge house Settler to Stubbornheroes.com ! Not only do they play dungeons and dragons on their podcast, they have Dragons IN Dungeons annnnnd the greatest community around! #STUBNATION #STUBARMY #STUBBUDDIES #STUBBSCON


----------



## deegrove84 (Dec 12, 2019)

I would like to make a nomination for an actual play podcast called "Not a Test".  The podcast is GM'd by the creator of the Rememorex game system, a system that captures the 1980s nostalgic suburban horror themes of Stranger Things, It and others.  Having played the game, I think the podcast is a wonderful, spooky and occasionally humorous adventure.









						Not A Test Podcast
					

A group of middle school children in suburban Delaware, 1983, face an unknown horror stalking their town. An actual play played around a physical table by six friends based on Rememorex by Sean and Megan Jaffe.  Listen on:   	Apple Podcasts  	Spotify  	Stitcher  	Youtube



					rememorex.com


----------



## Morrus (Dec 12, 2019)

TempestLOB said:


> Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop something something Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk



Phew!


----------



## TheSpeaker12 (Dec 12, 2019)

TALK: *DM to GM* - Informative and helpful.

ACTUAL PLAY: *Dark Dice* - Scary and very well put together.


			http://darkdicepod.com/


----------



## RageKagexRugger (Dec 12, 2019)

*TALK*
BeholdHer Podcast

*ACTUAL PLAY*
Adventure, they Wrote
d20 Dames
Evenfell
Tales from the Mists
The Venture Maidens


----------



## Giftnova (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate the following for ACTUAL PLAY:

*Tales from the Mists*

and

*Rivals of Waterdeep*


----------



## tomas_dc (Dec 12, 2019)

Actual Play: *Dungeons & Da’ Asians* an amazing campaign world for 5e and some great character dynamics.

Talk: *Asians Represent* - great takes on D&D and TTRPGs in general focused on Asian creators.


----------



## burstofhope (Dec 12, 2019)

Asians Represent! - Both Talk and AP content, created by Asians to highlight the Asian creators & content in the TTRPG industry. 2019 has been full of growth for them, and they created a space where there was no representation! 
Quest Friends - An actual play with high-production value, representation of a non-binary PC (as well as other marginalized characterizations), and overall amazing plot arcs filled with drama and comedy! I love seeing their spin on the Numenera world. 
One Shot - James recognized the power of his privilege & platform, and then proceeded to commit the year of 2019 to playing games designed by marginalized creators. Listening to the podcast truly felt like the network was bringing equity in diversity.


----------



## awarren (Dec 12, 2019)

I would like to nominate Behold Her, which had some fantastic and insightful episodes this year, including one on decolonizing D&D.


----------



## epsilina (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate the actual play podcast Very Random Encounters. Each season they play a new game and randomly determine as many aspects as possible, creating totally wild and interesting characters and storylines that somehow always manage to feel cohesive and meaningful. There is so much creativity and fun, and you can also tell how much the cast all respect and like each other, and how interested they are in collaborative storytelling. Additionally, the production is really amazing and just gets more impressive with each season. It's a fantastic show with tons of variety, there's definitely a season for everyone (though I love them all).


----------



## GameWyrd (Dec 12, 2019)

I've some nominations for the _TALK _category. 

*World Anvil Worldbuilding Podcast*
Spotify Host
Main World Anvil site.
*
The Curators*
Spotify Host
Official The Curators microsite.


----------



## FrodoLass (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate NoveltyStylus Gaming podcasts, specifically Random Item Procurement Inc and Pirates of Wildspace, both of which is a part of the same shared universe with future crossovers planned. Dragon Ball Rebellion is also great, though it updates pretty infrequently due to post-production values.



Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shane Kelly (Dec 12, 2019)

Greetings, adventures! Has close to 400 episodes you will not find better chemistry amongst friends as they play in the funniest campaign ever.


----------



## Brettels2018 (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate Grettings Adventurers ( Drunks and Dragons ) very friendly community , easy show to listen to, and friendly and interactive hosts !!


----------



## uncledeadly (Dec 12, 2019)

Actual Play Nomination:
Queens of Adventure -High level of production, original and creative and inclusive storytelling, funny as hell. Never fails to entertain, I mean, its Dungeons and Dragons and Drag Queens, c'mon!


----------



## bossdog (Dec 12, 2019)

Greetings Adventurers is a wonderful actual-play podcast made by wonderful actually-playing folks! They're the best example I've found of how easy it can be to have fun with tabletop if that's what you all agree to do.


----------



## Localviking (Dec 12, 2019)

I nominate Encounter Party for both categories. They are an exciting group of comedians who have an interesting type of strategy.


----------



## PunkJr (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm here to nominate the D20 Dames!  They're a really wonderful family friendly actual play show!









						d20 Dames Podcast
					

d20 Dames is all ages D&D podcast - every other week a group of five daring ladies comes together to explore a fantastic realm, befriend (or behead) monsters, and punch creeps. It’s tabletop storytelling powered by Dungeons and Dragons.




					d20dames.com


----------



## clgunter (Dec 13, 2019)

I highly recommend Greetings Adventurers. They have a wonderful crew and are very in touch with their community. Thrifty Nerd is such a wonderful storyteller and there are endless laughs.


----------



## JP138233 (Dec 13, 2019)

I nominate Dames and Dragons for Actual Play
Listen — Dames & Dragons


----------



## SamofVGAT (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m nominating Advanced Sagebrush and Shootouts for their comical stylings and fun and adventures as an Actual Play Podcast!


----------



## FreeLikeGNU (Dec 13, 2019)

I must nominate *The Venture Maidens* for Actual Play! These bold hearted players: Sage, Naseem, Brittany and Katie are challenged by their wickedly talented DM, Celeste. Together they create an epic journey in collaborative fantasy! There is lots of bawdy humor, love, danger, betrayal, exploration and lots of friendship in each episode! The Maidens do a great job of interacting with their fans through Twitter, Discord, Patreon and chat in their Twitch stream too! They have guests from other podcasts and the team members are great fun when they appear in other shows. I love them all.

If I can nominate more than one Actual Play I'd like to add:
Dames & Dragons whip-smart, giggle-fest, meme-factory like jam on toast!
Legends of Chel - an intimate, low-key journey.  I want to be a dog curled up on a rug by this table.


----------



## Thiabee (Dec 13, 2019)

I would like to nominate Sneak Attack!


----------



## supersharayah (Dec 13, 2019)

I nominate Make Believe Heroes! Their podcast is amazing! Storylines, DM, Characters, Players, Editing, EVERYTHING. You can really tell that they put their blood, sweat, and tears into every aspect of what they do. I’ve laughed, I’ve cried, and I’ve yelled while listening to this podcast. You get so wrapped up in the story and the characters. It often feels like you’re sitting right alongside them at the table. DM, Paul Shirley, is awesome! He does a great job of coloring this home brewed world of Manumi and he’s extremely talented in playing NPCs. The players have great chemistry and wonderful stories and backstories. It’s hilarious to hear them interact with one another and joke around as they all tell this amazing story that always keeps you on the edge of your seat. Not only that, but I’ve learned so much about D&D and RP. I HIGHLY recommend you check them out!


----------



## Werelock (Dec 13, 2019)

I nominate Tablestory's Nocturne actual play using Unseen Armies 2nd edition ruleset.  ‎Nocturne on Apple Podcasts


----------



## CatZeLord (Dec 13, 2019)

I believe MurderDice is a very good Actual Play podcast Murder Dice Podcast


----------



## Fordhome1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sneak Attack!
					

Sneak Attack! is an original tabletop RPG adventure set in the world of Brannis, and the furthest reaches of outer space. While in season, new episodes release every Friday.



					sneakattack.libsyn.com
				




I nominate “Sneak Attack” I listen to a TON of DND or Pathfinder actual play podcasts and I have never found one that has as much fun together as this group does. The DM is a good story teller who builds his own world and the players are very unique. You never know exactly what you will get, comedy/drama/suspense/action. They work really hard to put out a great product and it is not their full time jobs. They are a smaller one, and maybe they don’t have quite the backlog or haven’t gone in live tours, but they have definitely carved out a corner for themselves in the Actual Play Podcast realm and I think they deserve some recognition for that


----------



## TheRealSexyJafar (Dec 13, 2019)

actual play, Murder Dice They are running their 2nd campaign currently and are freaking hilarious to listen to, good story, good folks


----------



## verdouxkai (Dec 13, 2019)

I nominate the Glass Cannon Network's The Glass Cannon Podcast. Still the best actual play podcast out there! 

For sci-fi fans, I also nominate their Androids and Aliens Podcast.


----------



## Fishbonius (Dec 13, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s that time of year again! Nominate your favourite RPG podcasts of 2019. As a reminder, here are last year’s Top 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am Nominating Chronosphere Fiction podcast for their actual play series Port Locke and their adaption Gafgarn the Eternally Unfurnished. 
both of these series are extremely well done, enthralling, and engaging. The sound design and quality is exceptional.


----------



## trent (Dec 13, 2019)

My favorite actual play podcast is The Titans of All'Terra.

I think my other favorite podcasts have already been mentioned (but I'll list them here, just in case):
GM Word of the Week, Plot Points, and, Dungeons and Daddies.


----------



## Cerso (Dec 13, 2019)

ACTUAL PLAY: Nocturne - Nocturne Archives - Tablestory - A great cast in a Thriller/Horror setting run by TableStory crew (GM Pumkinberry) Also check it out if you need something new!


----------



## 2xTyler (Dec 13, 2019)

I would like to nominate NADDPOD (Not Another D&D Podcast) for Actual Play


----------



## Eknarfer (Dec 13, 2019)

My nomination is in the TALK category:

Iconic Podcast | A podcast about all things 13th Age (Iconic Podcast)

This Podcast is in its third season with a fourth upcoming.  Although the main focus is on 13th Age, a D20 fantasy TTRPG (a love letter to D&D by the designers of 3e and 4e), it is really about so much more.  There are great discussions of how to approach running games, plotting adventures, designing encounters and monsters.  There is always great discussion, energy and creativity.  It is worth your time and support!


----------



## EllenTheEmu (Dec 13, 2019)

I'd like to nominate Sneak Attack!

They had a fantastic first campaign using 5e in a homebrew setting. The current campaign is a really unique homebrew sci-fi story using the DM's custom game system. It takes everything you love from 5e and translates it into sci-fi super well. The group does a _fantastic _job engaging with the community, and it's accessible to people looking for more PG-13 actual plays without swearing or lewd jokes.

If I'm allowed to nominate a second actual play, SA!'s sister podcast Titans of All'Terra is also fantastic. Where SA! is PG-13, Titans is more PG, wholesome fun that mixes 5e fantasy with Voltron/Power Rangers. It's a super delightful listen.


----------



## Jacob Lewis (Dec 14, 2019)

Not sure if it's already been nominated yet, but I want to make a call out to *ALL MY HEXES* for the actual play category. I recently met Bernetta who is the GM for the group, and she introduced me to her show. They are just about to wrap up their first season, and they recently broke iTune's top 100 in the hobbies category. That's ALL hobbies, not just gaming and RPG related podcasts.

(I am also proud to say that she has joined my regular Star Wars campaign as a player, which she, like a lot of GMs who are constantly running the games, rarely has the chance to enjoy!)









						All My Hexes
					

All My Hexes is a Monster of the Week actual play podcast that follows four amateur paranormal investigators as they thwart the sinister conspiracies and unearthly horrors of a Texas oil boom town.




					link.chtbl.com
				




All My Hexes


----------



## sstacks (Dec 14, 2019)

Talk
Morrus' Unofficial Talbletalk RPG Talk








						Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk
					

The world’s biggest tabletop RPG weekly news show! News and chat about Dungeons & Dragons (and other tabletop roleplaying games)!...




					morrus.podbean.com


----------



## sstacks (Dec 14, 2019)

Talk
Save for Half




__





						Save for Half podcast |
					






					saveforhalf.com


----------



## Arilyn (Dec 15, 2019)

A vote for Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk. You won't need a link.


----------



## Takei (Dec 15, 2019)

I'd like to nominate the following podcasts in the TALK category:

Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk

The Grognard Files

What Would the Smart Party Do?


----------



## goodmorning (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, I'd love to nominate the outstanding podcast The Rolistes. (On the Shores of Kantas with London RPG Community (featuring a D&D 5e Actual Play) – Part One)
Actual play is often included but I suspect you would consider it a Talk podcast overall. Excellent interviews and thoughtful content and very much worth a listen.


----------



## oProject626o (Dec 15, 2019)

Nominating - Zero.Blue.Orion - Tablestory

Beautifully pure 'Anime Comedy' full of emotional moments created by characters backstories that are so pure and sometimes relatable


----------



## WarrenC (Dec 16, 2019)

Actual Play

Fandible's Longshot:  Longshot Archives - Fandible Actual Play Podcast


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm fond of Asians Represent! for Talk, looking at Asian and Asian-diaspora viewpoints in tabletop gaming. They also do some Actual Play but I'm nominating them for their very smart Talk.




__





						Asians Represent! Archives - The One Shot Podcast
					





					oneshotpodcast.com
				




And both Party of One and The Magpies for Actual Play. Party of One is one-on-one Actual Play with Jeff Stormer and a variety of terrific guests and showcases really good solo play. Episodes don't go over an hour usually so it doesn't outstay its welcome.

The Magpies has women doing daring heists in a long-running Blades in the Dark campaign with charm, drama and tight editing! The editing really helps because it keeps episodes down under an hour most of the time. I do love shorter podcasts...








						Home - Party Of One
					

An actual play podcast focused on two-player roleplaying experiences. Every week, Jeff Stormer sits down with a friend to play a two-player TTRPG.




					www.partyofonepodcast.com
				







__





						The Magpies Podcast – A Blades in the Dark Actual Play Podcast
					






					magpiespodcast.net


----------



## Leedon78 (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd like to nominate Wizards of Pod aka Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk for Talk


----------



## Ken Doyle (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd like to nominate Fandible and The Cult of Tea and Dice. Both thoroughly good actual play podcasts.


----------



## Simon gumble (Dec 16, 2019)

The Lovecraft Tapes 








						The Lovecraft Tapes | Actual-Play Call Of Cthulhu Podcast
					

The Lovecraft Tapes is a real-play/actual-play Call of Cthulhu 7th edition TTRPG campaign podcast. Visit LovecraftTapes.com for more info about our show!...




					thelovecrafttapes.podbean.com
				



Fantastic group take on a terrific adventure.


----------



## arthistorychick (Dec 16, 2019)

Greetings Adventurers Podcast 

Greetings Adventurers


----------



## AnomieIsEverywhere (Dec 17, 2019)

Not sure if anyone's nominated this one yet but just in case I'd like to nominate the *Magic Quest Boys of Dragontown* for best *ACTUAL PLAY* podcast.

Magic Quest Boys is so. Much. Fun.
The cast is made up of comedians and voice actors and they all commit so well to their characters and voices. The show has amazing music (that opening title song!) and feels very immersive. I also am very into the world, as it feels like Eberron meets Greek mythology.


----------



## Maat (Dec 17, 2019)

TALK
Asians Represent, Asians Represent

ACTUAL PLAY
Venture Maidens, https://www.venturemaidens.com/who-we-are/
D20 Dames, https://d20dames.com


----------



## iPwnedMSCS (Dec 17, 2019)

I would like to nominate the Miskatonic University Podcast (Miskatonic University Podcast – A Podcast dedicated to Call of Cthulhu and other Horror and Lovecraftian Role Playing Games.) for the talk category.  The hosts have insightful discussions on Call of Cthulhu and horror role playing and have an excellent rapport with each other.


----------



## Felonious Ham (Dec 17, 2019)

TALK: *Monster Man*. Short, light (but somehow comprehensive) chat about D&D monsters. 

ACTUAL PLAY: *3T RPG Podcast*.  Gonzo "cinematic" actual play (they cut out a lot of dead air and add production) perfectly bananas and bananasly perfect.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2019)

*Just 6 hours left folks! After that, nominations will be closed!*


----------



## Alphastream (Dec 17, 2019)

Here are some Talk podcasts I enjoy that may not have been nominated yet:

Down with D&D from the Misdirected Mark Network
Bone, Stone, and Obsidian, a Dark Sun podcast by the MMN
Tabletop Voices, by the Don't Split the Podcast Network
Table Top Babble, by the Don't Split the Podcast Network
Ego Check with the Id DM
Plot Points
Tome Show podcast

For Actual Play:
Acquisitions Inc C-Team (podcasts links are sorted by episode, I think)


----------



## Honeydew (Dec 17, 2019)

ACTUAL PLAY: Rude Tales of Magic! It's still new, but it's shaping up to be one of the best Actual Plays I've ever heard. It's got everything you could want: A cast of hilarious and committed characters, superb editing and production, and a wickedly clever DM who balances the titular rudeness with an engaging story.


----------



## karohemd (Dec 17, 2019)

I nominate Force Majeure, an Actual Play podcast using Fantasy Flight Games' Star Wars: Force and Destiny RPG. They are UK based and have just finished a season. Story, actual roleplay (very little table banter) and production are top notch.


----------



## KINGPP (Dec 17, 2019)

Actual play nomination!
RUDE TALES OF MAGIC! 
PODCAST MAKE A ME HAPPY!


----------



## Vericolour (Dec 17, 2019)

For actual play; Neoscum! NeoScum

They are the best shadowrunner actual play ever.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2019)

One hour to go! Nominations close in one hour!


----------



## Mortrager (Dec 17, 2019)

I nominate Rude Tales of Magic for ACTUAL PLAY
Rudetalesofmagic.com
@of_rude on twitter
The chemistry between this group is the real magic. It's hysterical, and you actually get invested in the characters. Their improvising is so damn good, and their DM, Branson is phenomenal with characters, whether they are vital to the plot, or just for messing around. Also, I WOULD DIE FOR STIRFRY


----------



## jinkies (Dec 17, 2019)

I nominate Rude Tales of Magic for ACTUAL PLAY
I love those rude people and their extremely fun podcast. They have a long history of live performance that helps create compelling character interactions and story along with hilarious bits. Ooh those bits are good!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2019)

30 minutes! Remember, a nomination needs the name, and a link to the actual podcast. Nominations close at midnight, and I'll have the poll up soonly thereafter.


----------



## gallifreyrose (Dec 17, 2019)

I nominate Rude Tales of Magic! It is hilarious and ingenious!


----------



## KerrEB (Dec 17, 2019)

I nominate Fun City for Actual Play



			https://fun-city.simplecast.com/
		


A great depiction of the complex shadowrun world <3


----------



## Natt Attack (Dec 17, 2019)

Anything by the Dumb-Dumbs & Dice crew!!!!!! However my specific nomination is for their longest running actual play RPG: Dumb-Dumbs & Dragons. 

The production group recently added 4 more actual play RPGs to their lineup, demonstrating their killer ability to create & play a variety of character types AND the groups skills to learn & play different types of RPG systems whilst continuing their original RPG DnD based podcast.
#PraiseMoonhammer


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2019)

3 minutes!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2019)

And we're done! Thread locked. I'll start compiling the list for the big public vote!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2019)

Quick update! I've finished compiling the final list of nominees.

Last year we had 99 podcasts nominated. This year -- 154! Over a 50% increase! 

Of those 154, 96 are AP podcasts, and 60 are Talk podcasts.  A couple are both.

The polls will be going up shortly!


----------

